

Distributed storage system (Dynamo like) for educational purpose? - zengr

I am a masters student and for my master's thesis. I was always interested in distributed computing, especially, when I learned about Dynamo, Bigtable etc. I decided to jump into it.<p>When I started, I found there are many research papers, production level apps (Voldemort, Cassandra etc) but the initial learning curve was very steep.<p>So, I decided to write yet another Dynamo like clone but, with simpler design, more pluggable architecture (to try out various modules, this way, it won't be restricted to Dynamo features but other algos/features can be plugged in), based on Java.<p>What do you think about this? Your comments are welcome. Any improvements, additions, changes you suggest?
======
true_religion
I'd be thrilled if instead you would contribute on the GlusterFS project,
which provides a FUSE layer to a distributed file system with no single source
of failure.

It has plugin ('translators') to enable HA, NUMFA, etc.

It's a very interesting project, but unfortunately hasn't seen as much press
lately.

~~~
zengr
Thanks for the reply, but I have already given the project proposal, so I need
to work on this. Any suggestions on it?

